# Blocking proxy sites



## oldguy1 (Apr 15, 2008)

I am trying to prevent my kids from accessing certain websites and services, IM for one, yet the cleaver buggers keep finding proxy sites to get around the block. I do not have a server for my home network so blocking software is not an option. My switches allow site blocking but for every one I block they find another. Is there some way, other than taking their computers, that I can use to block proxy sites in a global sense?


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Sounds like a discipline issue, not a technical issue. I'd say each time they cleverly circumvent your blocking, a week without Internet would be appropriate.


----------



## Rusty_NZ (Apr 8, 2008)

will this work http://www.plevna.f9.co.uk/block-pr...k-proxy-sites-and-block-anonymous-surfing.htm
If not go www.hidemyass.com and block all the proxy sites on the privax network. As most other proxy sites are very limited. 
Also I am unsure how to do it but block them from going in to internet options then connections.
This site is updated with new proxys daily so you ccan block them as they come haha.


----------

